# Offshore for under 30K



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

We find ourselves doing more and more offshore fishing these days, and our 19' bay boat is not the most stable platform for this, we are wanting 21-23 but might go bigger, our requirements STORAGE, in Floor fish boxes, and a four stroke or twin for strokes but smaller if they are twins, like twin 115 or 150's. Budget would be 30K, looking for maybe 2007 or newer, what are some boats that would meet this criteria ?


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

This will be a wide open area of discussion- depending on your target "offshore" area.... Are you looking to stay with a bay boat or go deep V - CC ? Anything over 20 miles I really recommend a 26'-30' class deep V twin engine (of course opinions on this vary). There is a lot of good ones out there- Everglades would probably be my favorite- but pricey$$$. I have piloted a couple Anglers- nice boats. We used a 26' Angler CC with twin Yamaha 150s in the keys a coule years ago. I could live with it..... Angler, Century, ProLine, and Glassstream seem to be available around here. Finding a twin engine vessel that new for 30k might be hard to do. But, is your boat going to be a trade-in? You can always go to a couple dealers and ask around.

If we could afford 2 boats we would definitely have a 16' inshore skiff and a 30' offshore boat- but I'm not rich, so we have to comprimise. I have always felt the perfect single all around vessel for our area was a 22'-24' class single engine bay boat (resonable offshore range with 60-100 gal or so) and still be able to work the inshore areas (with a 15"-18" draft depending on weight). We have a 2010 BlueWave Pure Bay 2200 (I'd have gotten a 2400 if it was available), single Yamaha F150- (real workhorse). We do some offshore (17 miles or so on a nice day comfortably with fuel to spare) and we are still able to hit our favorite inshore spots). Also, our 22' BlueWave is easily towable with our Tahoe on long trips (Crystal River, Spacecoast, etc). I have beefed up the electronics and adding the Sirius Sat weather since we do go that far out, and keep the Yamaha serviced regularly. Seatow is a definite must have! We like our 22', and hope this has been helpful.








Mike


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

i have been looking at the 26' century walkaround. looking only, no money. lol
http://centuryboats.com/boats/walk-around/2600-wa/
i like the single 350 yami option. tow boat insurance is cheaper than a second engine. 26' is on the limits of what you can easily trailer.


----------



## DawnsKayBug (Jul 24, 2013)

Nothing will fit that budget and year with twins 4 strokes. The engines alone are almost gonna be that much.


----------



## DawnsKayBug (Jul 24, 2013)

nextstep said:


> i have been looking at the 26' century walkaround. looking only, no money. lol
> http://centuryboats.com/boats/walk-around/2600-wa/
> i like the single 350 yami option. tow boat insurance is cheaper than a second engine. 26' is on the limits of what you can easily trailer.


The single 350 is about $20k... His budget is $30k...


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Wanting deep V CC


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

thats my problem too


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

cape:thumbup:


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

http://www.boattrader.com/search-re...,28/Price-15,42000/Year-2007/Sort-Length:DESC

Just look around. You can always find something.


And yes, I hate to answer with "do a search", but you know what you want.


----------



## DawnsKayBug (Jul 24, 2013)

Honestly your going to be lucky to find something under $60k with twins 2007 or newer. They dont do to many twins on 23 and under boats. Single outboard is more doable in the $40-$50k range. I think a 2010 Sea Hunt 220 w/ a 150 4S is in that price range of $35k. There arent too many boats in the 07 and 08 model year that was produced due to the economy at the time. http://www.thehulltruth.com/boats-sale-wanted/553888-2010-sea-hunt-220-triton-35-900-a.html 
You might want to look into a repowered boat.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

DawnsKayBug said:


> Honestly your going to be lucky to find something under $60k with twins 2007 or newer. They dont do to many twins on 23 and under boats. Single outboard is more doable in the $40-$50k range. I think a 2010 Sea Hunt 220 w/ a 150 4S is in that price range of $35k. There arent too many boats in the 07 and 08 model year that was produced due to the economy at the time. http://www.thehulltruth.com/boats-sale-wanted/553888-2010-sea-hunt-220-triton-35-900-a.html
> You might want to look into a repowered boat.


I'm gonna have you start selling my boats. Where did you come up with your prices?


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

MrFish said:


> I'm gonna have you start selling my boats. Where did you come up with your prices?


 
Good question- we got ours (a 2010) last year for @ $28K with extended warranty.


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Didn't even think of Boat trader, been looking on craigslist, found SEVERAL in my price range, thanks guys !!!!!


----------



## DragonSlayer (Nov 2, 2007)

My bro n law runs a 21' Cape and works out great. We fish 3-4 people easy. How many people you want to go will dictate how big it needs to be. On a Cape, I would suggest a 225 or bigger outboard.


----------



## DawnsKayBug (Jul 24, 2013)

MrFish said:


> I'm gonna have you start selling my boats. Where did you come up with your prices?


Prove me wrong.2007+ Twin 4S outboards under 1000 hours for under $30k.
EDIT. Just did a search on Boattrader. Nada. 2007 plus 1000-30000, Twin outboards, 20-28 feet


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

DawnsKayBug said:


> Prove me wrong.2007+ Twin 4S outboards under 1000 hours for under $30k.


http://www.boattrader.com/search-re...,32/Price-15,42000/Year-2007/Sort-Length:DESC

Why do I have a restriction of $30000? You're the one that claimed they were extremely rare under $60000. How about under $42000. That number gives you some wiggle room to either push your budget up or some room to try and negotiate down.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

DawnsKayBug said:


> Prove me wrong.2007+ Twin 4S outboards under 1000 hours for under $30k.
> EDIT. Just did a search on Boattrader. Nada. 2007 plus 1000-30000, Twin outboards, 20-28 feet


Then you suck at doing searches. BAM! 510 hours. What do I win??

http://www.boattrader.com/listing/2008-Sea-Fox-236-Center-Console-102139929


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

MrFish said:


> Then you suck at doing searches. BAM! 510 hours. What do I win??
> 
> http://www.boattrader.com/listing/2008-Sea-Fox-236-Center-Console-102139929



HAHAHAHAHAHHHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

MrFish said:


> Then you suck at doing searches. BAM! 510 hours. What do I win??
> 
> http://www.boattrader.com/listing/2008-Sea-Fox-236-Center-Console-102139929


Yea- I'll give you a cookie.... good find, but i don't know if I'd buy from them- defineitly wouldn't sell thru them...


----------



## DawnsKayBug (Jul 24, 2013)

ehh its not listed with twin outboards in the search... Have fun with that sea fox.. And dealing with POP Yachts.. I would almost bet $20 that boat hasnt been available for 6 months. So using the largest internet boat seller you found 1 boat with twins for under $30k.


----------



## DawnsKayBug (Jul 24, 2013)

$9k out of your price range but If I was a buyer today and not knowing the hours(usually if its not listed its high) I would go with this http://www.boattrader.com/listing/2010-Key-West-244-CC-603839

or this http://www.boattrader.com/listing/2007-Clearwater-23CC-371845

Honestly I would look for a single outboard. Its gonna be cheaper to buy and cheaper to maintain. 4S have come along way in the last 10 years and the notion of having twins in case one dies is fading away with their reliabilty and Sea tow being pretty cheap.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

DawnsKayBug said:


> ehh its not listed with twin outboards in the search... Have fun with that sea fox.. And dealing with POP Yachts.. I would almost bet $20 that boat hasnt been available for 6 months. So using the largest internet boat seller you found 1 boat with twins for under $30k.


Never said I was buying it. You asked me to find one and there it is. I can find more, but I am not going to waste anymore time on you. You are obviously never wrong.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

badonskybuccaneers said:


> Yea- I'll give you a cookie.... good find, but i don't know if I'd buy from them- defineitly wouldn't sell thru them...


Yea, I have heard they are some scammers, but the question was not to find a reputable dealer.


----------



## DawnsKayBug (Jul 24, 2013)

MrFish said:


> Yea, I have heard they are some scammers, but the question was not to find a reputable dealer.


I check out their boats on BT but dont ever click the link to see more. At first the daily emails were nice but after awhile... You cannot just ignore them and they get the hint. Constant emails. I have seen POP Boats sell on BT for $20,000 then look at the BT ad and go to the local CL ad that the boat is at and they have it for $15,000 privately. Now with that being said they do get your boats name out there but what they are getting a couple grand for you could do for $50.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

DawnsKayBug said:


> I check out their boats on BT but dont ever click the link to see more. At first the daily emails were nice but after awhile... You cannot just ignore them and they get the hint. Constant emails. I have seen POP Boats sell on BT for $20,000 then look at the BT ad and go to the local CL ad that the boat is at and they have it for $15,000 privately. Now with that being said they do get your boats name out there but what they are getting a couple grand for you could do for $50.


you do know they are a business and have to make money right? its called markup...if the individual is selling it on his own there is no markup like with a broker...you asked to find one and people did...you really dont get this whole interwebz search thing


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

DawnsKayBug said:


> I check out their boats on BT but dont ever click the link to see more. At first the daily emails were nice but after awhile... You cannot just ignore them and they get the hint. Constant emails. I have seen POP Boats sell on BT for $20,000 then look at the BT ad and go to the local CL ad that the boat is at and they have it for $15,000 privately. Now with that being said they do get your boats name out there but what they are getting a couple grand for you could do for $50.


I've also heard that they will go and take pics of your boat without your permission and list it at a higher price. Never heard anything good about them.


----------



## DawnsKayBug (Jul 24, 2013)

MrFish said:


> I've also heard that they will go and take pics of your boat without your permission and list it at a higher price. Never heard anything good about them.


That to. There is a couple of threads on THT about them and they actually made an account to defend themselves and it didnt work out for them.


----------



## DawnsKayBug (Jul 24, 2013)

fisheye48 said:


> you do know they are a business and have to make money right? its called markup...if the individual is selling it on his own there is no markup like with a broker...you asked to find one and people did...you really dont get this whole interwebz search thing


They are no different than you listing your car on CL and I go see it and take pictures of it and then put it on Autotrader for $5k more than what you are asking for it. Its like the KING OF CENTER CONSOLES on CL. Hell they dont even know what boat you are talking about when you call them. 
Yes, he found *one* and I was wrong. I never said I was still correct after he found it:beer::beer:

THT threads Some people do have positive things to say
http://www.thehulltruth.com/boating...lack-white-hydrocat-29-listed-pop-yachts.html
http://www.thehulltruth.com/boating-forum/375425-pop-yachts.html
http://www.thehulltruth.com/dockside-chat/441131-scam-pop-yachts-international.html


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

nextstep said:


> i have been looking at the 26' century walkaround. looking only, no money. lol
> http://centuryboats.com/boats/walk-around/2600-wa/
> i like the single 350 yami option. tow boat insurance is cheaper than a second engine. 26' is on the limits of what you can easily trailer.



Why in the world would you want a walkaround?


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Yea I am not a WA guy either, too much wasted space


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

CCC said:


> Yea I am not a WA guy either, too much wasted space


Well stated. I probably sounded too harsh.

I fished on a walkaround similar to that Century and it was miserable. Just no space around. Lines crossing, etc. And (as always) the cuddy cabin was a total disaster. Full of the kinds of stuff that the owner didn't know what to do with.


----------



## DawnsKayBug (Jul 24, 2013)

My FIL bought a 21 foot WA I/O. I begged him not to do it. He bought it so "the kids could go down there and sleep" and the I/O is just like a car engine. The kids thing happened once. The kids never even got on the boat. That boat was a nightmare. He buys it heads to the ramp puts the boat in and takes it to his dock where I am waiting. We start heading out and are @ WOT doing about 10 mph and the boats bow is really really high. I kill the engine lift up the I/O engine "box" and the engine is 75% underwater. Uh OH time to head back and turn on that bilge pump switch which he never did. Im thinking there is a crack or a seal at the I/O. 
Nope. 
I asked him about 20 questions and about the 18th was did you put the plug in? His reply was What plug? WE barely made it to the ramp and it took 3 hours for the boat to drain before we could tow the boat off the ramp due to the weight. I tell him we need to rinse the engine off ASAP with fresh water. His reply was no Im taking the boat back(used). Needless to say the next day he left to do that and 1 hour later he came back with the boat. Rust started to appear on the block pretty quickly. 
2nd time out it sucked fishing out of the back of the boat esp on a drift using different weights and rigs. 
The 3rd time out we get out of the inlet and the low oil alarm is going nuts. An oil line burst and the bilge is full of oil. I call SeaTow (He never got Sea Tow even though I told him to) and he gets towed to the closest ramp about 500 yards away and now has a $400 tow bill. He then takes a taxi about 30 miles to get his truck and trailer. We were about 2 miles from it but because of the bay and roads we were 30 miles by car. Got that fixed and I am now done going out on that boat. 
He didnt know anything about boats and almost everything that could go wrong did. He had the boat for 6 months and took a $7k(50%) hit on it when he sold it because the engine looked like it came from the bottom of the ocean. Which technically it almost was touching the bottom of the bay coming back in.


----------



## ppping (Mar 16, 2008)

Sounds like my Father In Law. Like tits on a bull.


----------



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

badonskybuccaneers said:


> I have always felt the perfect single all around vessel for our area was a 22'-24' class single engine bay boat (resonable offshore range with 60-100 gal or so) and still be able to work the inshore areas (with a 15"-18" draft depending on weight).
> hope this has been helpful.
> 
> 
> ...


definitely helpful to ME. I have been stewing about whether to get a Bay Boat (my first choice) or to get a CC with deeper V hull. I will always want to be able to fish the tidal creeks and ICW but do plan on venturing out a ways also on really smooth and pretty days. 
Thank you for the really helpful opinion
BTW I found boats.com to be a good resource for finding boats for sale by owner. Now I guess 13 people will tell me why I should never use boats.com ;-)


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

luv my 20 foot grady wa.
we use it for camping and fishing.
not bad to have a cabin when a storm rolls up.
a 20 foot is tight wa or cc. 25' wa and up aint bad.
hey but to each his own.


----------



## Joe Sixpack (Jul 30, 2011)

We picked up an '06 Proline 24 ss with 250 zuke, 300 hours for about 20k. Has decent but not great electronics but we find fish nonetheless.
There are deals out there if you look.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

What I have always done on a limited budget. check the for sale adds and or get in your truck and drive south from here and look at used boats with just the hull and or trailer in mind in fixable or acceptable condition. make an offer on it without the engine. Then purchase a new SINGLE engine and you can get a reliable offshore boat for $30 grand easily. A single engine is all you need with the technology of engines today plus a towing service along with a good radio. I bought my last 20 ft wellcraft at a used car dealer it had a chrysler 150 on it they wanted $6000 for it I told them Keep the engine and $4000 for the hull and trailer. They said no way i left and gave them my cell number. two hours later they called and said I could pick it up in the morning. So far I have repowered that same boat with new engines 4 times. It takes a lot of work finding one but worth the effort in the end. This is the time of the year to look for them. Cash does wonders also. Good luck


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

saw a 20 something cobia cc with a single newer 4 stroke yami on the azz end, had a for sale sign on it parked on the side of hwy 98 at gulf breeze marine. dont know any details. good luck on your search.


----------

